
Europe now has its own Green New Deal - dimitar
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2019/12/11/21010681/european-green-new-deal-climate-change-cop25
======
dimitar
Key part for me:

"EU officials said fighting climate change doesn’t have to disrupt economic
growth, and that Europe has the track record to prove it. Between 1990 and
2018, the EU’s emissions fell by 23 percent, but its gross domestic product
grew by 61 percent."

